# Buying abroad.



## Franc (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi All,  

I have just joined this site. I am thinking about buying a Burstner.
I would like to know if anyone had any expirience of going to Germany to get one there!

Any comments and advice appreciated!!!
Thanks.
Franco


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Franco,

I have bought 2 Hymers from Germany, one direct from the factory and the other from a Hymer dealer.

No problems in either case, and I think that as long as you stick with an authorised dealer you should not have any problems. Normal to pay a deposit of around 20% with the balance payable either on or before delivery.

The dealer will need to arrange transit plates for the return trip together with third party insurance. This is the risky bit because I don't know of anyone who has yet been able to get comprehensive cover from a UK insurer until the vehicle is registered here.

Once back in the UK go to the local DVLA with the Certificate Of Conformity and invoice and they will then arrange the registration in the UK, you will need to complete a form, can't remember the number but they will advise you. You will then get a bill from the Customs and Excise in Dover for the VAT on the purchase price, you get a few weeks to pay this.

Not really a difficult exercise and usually worth the savings although they are less now that the Euro is so high against the £.

Have a look on www.mobile.de and you will find quite a few at dealers.

Can't advise about buying privately abroad as I have not done that.
Any more info required let me know.
Regards,

Mike


----------

